# Thetford fridge shelves



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi

I noticed the wire shelves in the fridge are starting to show small signs of rust at the ends where the cross pieces meet the frames. Does anyone have any suggestions to stop this please? Can the shelves be purchased as replacements?

Keith


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.thetford.eu/web/show/id=43279/langid=42#item50698


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

In the Betterware catalogue there is a product that you paint on to the affected areas and it prevents further rusting as well as covering up the rust already there with a white surface which, it says, looks like new. It's designed especially for this problem.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Thetford*

Hi

I don't think you can buy direct from Thetford, but if you telephone Thetford in Sheffield, they will give you the number of a firm in Burton on Trent who will supply Thetford parts to retail customers. I bought extra shelves purely as a storage increasing option.

Russell


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Thetford*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think you can buy direct from Thetford, but if you telephone Thetford in Sheffield, they will give you the number of a firm in Burton on Trent who will supply Thetford parts to retail customers. I bought extra shelves purely as a storage increasing option.
> 
> Russell


Yes, I think your right, I was on their web site last night and it refers you to their resellers.

Thanks, I'll try your suggestion.

Keith


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> In the Betterware catalogue there is a product that you paint on to the affected areas and it prevents further rusting as well as covering up the rust already there with a white surface which, it says, looks like new. It's designed especially for this problem.
> 
> G


Thanks, I have have a look the next brochure that pops through the letter box.

Keith


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hammerite does the same. Will cover rust and stop it coming through. Available as brush on and spray in a variey of colours from most car accessory shops.

JohnW


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Betterware have and on line store, think this is what you are looking for

http://tinyurl.com/c7duvd

Reduced right now so you could get lucky.

I have same problem with mine and am sat looking at their latest book which I have just retrieved from my door step :lol:

Mandy


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> Betterware have and on line store, think this is what you are looking for
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/c7duvd
> 
> ...


Thanks Mandy, thats just what I need. I'll get it ordered and give it a go.

Keith


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi O'learys also sell shelves 
http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/
terry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Betterware have and on line store, think this is what you are looking for
> http://tinyurl.com/c7duvd


Well done Mandy ! I saw it in the catalogue last week but could not find it online to pass on the link. I was beginning to think I'd dreamt it until the Betterware lady brought my measuring jug last night and confirmed that they sell it.

G


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I cheated actually, I had put my catalogue out on the step the night before so just had to pop outside and fetch it, got the name and put it into their web site. 

Had not heard of it before but got similar problem with my shelves so added one to my list for my man to get me. 

Mandy


----------

